

Digg’s Decline by the Numbers: Plummeting Traffic, Waning Power - lotusleaf1987
http://mashable.com/2010/09/24/digg-traffic-stats/

======
photon_off
Digg's decline, IMO, is due more to the efficiencies that have been created
centered around URLs as a currency. Digg first became popular because its
up/down voting was somewhat novel, and it reached critical mass. It became
_the_ place to get fresh URLs. Nowadays, it's nowhere near the monopoly on
fresh links it once was. URLs spread like wildfire on any number of social
media sites (reddit, google/yahoo buzz, delicious, twitter, etc), and
derivatives of them (popurls, alltop, etc).

You no longer need to visit or take part in Digg to reap the rewards of having
fresh content delivered to your doorstep everyday.

